# Princess Kate's $1,232 Christmas Coat! All About the Royal's Very Merry Look



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

Princess Kate is gorgeous in green! 

The royal was decked out in her holiday finest for Christmas morning services with the royal family at St. Magdalene church in Norfolk. 

The mom of two, 33, lit up the overcast morning in a hunter green belted wool coat by Sportmax. Now sold out, the piece was originally priced at $1,895, but most recently sold for $1,232. 

She accessorized the oversized lapel with a sparkling acorn brooch. 


Underneath the coat, Kate wore her Cezanne Paintbox Pleated Dress in Winter Pink (a royal rewear!) from London-based brand Great Plains.


----------

